# Phoenix Lord Jain Zar, horrid model!



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

I want to include the Pheonix Lord Jain Zar in my eldar force, but i hate her model! Im looking for any female model that could be a good conversion base for her.

Heres the current model.


----------



## werewolf88lod (Jul 6, 2009)

The Wych Lord, Lelith Hesperax, wouldn't be too bad. I always thought the model was decent.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/mediawiki/images/thumb/6/64/Hesperax.jpg/180px-Hesperax.jpg


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Take a howling banshee Exarch and put Jain Zar's Triskle and Spear on her. Maybe beef some armour with GS or add in a shimmer shield like device. the Weapons should be enough for anyone to know its Jain Zar.

Take a Howling banshee body and a Dire Avenger Exarch head (GS work on the hair) then add the weapons.
Here's a pic I found demonstrating something similar


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

That is a really nice sculpt! I would love all the Eldar figures to look that nice........id even collect em lol


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive got some old howling banshees coming in the post, i wanted on to convert up into an autarch so i could possibly use the other as a base for jain zar. I would just have to get her jain zars spear and the 3 pointed blade thingy.


----------

